# PAR reader



## Studjunior (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a PAR reader I can borrow/rent!!! I’m trying to make some lighting decisions with my existing lights and this would really help me! I’m located in Thornhill. 

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fragbox rents one out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Studjunior (May 31, 2012)

Thanks, I’ll message them!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Np


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

